
Comcast has agreed to sell its stake in Hulu in 5 years - gok
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/14/comcast-has-agreed-to-sell-its-stake-in-hulu-in-5-years.html
======
halfmatthalfcat
Biggest thing I took from the article is NBC gets half a billion dollars a
year for it's content catalog, WOW.

